# Booker Bloodlines?



## flamincomet (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of Booker bloodlines? My mom recently bought what she was told is an APBT (Dam is UKC registered as an APBT, sire is dual registered with AKC and UKC), and the breeder told her that the dam is from Booker bloodlines, which are "the best bloodlines of all the APBT bloodlines."

The breeders last name is LaBonte and he's located in Wa state, though is no longer breeding because his wife wasn't supportive.

Autumn


----------



## flamincomet (Jun 21, 2008)

*Did some more research...*

Ok, I did a little bit more research, and talked to my mom. She said that the dam's registered name is Booker's Royal Sapphire. No idea what the sires name is. (Big red flag)

Also, did a pedigree search, and found these dogs with the "Booker's" affix.

http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=23095
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=20944
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=19275
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=24556
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=52805
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=46700
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=24392
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=52806
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=11355

Apparently Booker bloodlines were founded by JOHN BOOKER. When I googled "John Booker pit bull" I discovered that a man but the name of John Booker and his wife own an organization called All American Pit Bull Association Inc., which is now known as the All American Premier Breeds Administration, and now registers all breeds. And what more, this organization has been accused of paper hanging!
http://www.victorinoskennel.com/zaapba/aapbaNorthernsFinestBad AssBBoyboxer.htm

Here is a link to the AAPBA
http://www.aapba.com/

John Booker also registers his dog's with the affix BOOKER'S.

I'm going to talk to my mom tonight and see if she got Maya's pedigree yet, but any more info or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!

Autumn


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

To my understanding if your dogs are apbt they would not be able to register with the AKC as the AKC does not recognize the apbt . Your dog would have to be registered as staffordshire terrior with the AKC. Anyone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. But last time I checked that was the case.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> To my understanding if your dogs are apbt they would not be able to register with the AKC as the AKC does not recognize the apbt . Your dog would have to be registered as staffordshire terrior with the AKC. Anyone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. But last time I checked that was the case.


So if the breeder told you your dogs are apbt and the sire is registered with the AKC that alone would be questionable.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would be leary of anybody who is touting what they own and breed as "the best." There's always a better dog out there. As for your dog, yes, unfortunately the connection with the AAPBA makes the purity suspect. As long as you weren't looking to make breeding stock out of her, it shouldn't matter, though. Just love her, get her spayed, and choose a bit more carefully next time you buy from a breeder. up:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Was she given papers?
Unless your pup has papers coming from a reputable breeder and from UKC ADBA or if an AmStaff AKC then I honestly won't even bother doing any further research and would just get her spayed and love her for the great pet she is...

The dogs you listed with the Booker in front of their name, are they from her actual pedigree on the dam's side or just random dogs you found with Booker attached to the names?
For example the first dog just quickly looking at the top of the pedigree goes back to Beth Jones Blue Moon Kennel and a lot of *Ruffian Bloodline*. 
The only place where there is Booker is on that dog's name thus not Booker Bloodline IMO

A person's name at the front of a dog does not mean they are that person's bloodline. It either is the breeders name , kennel name or even just a name the owner liked. So unless you know for sure none of those may even be related. I noticed also quite a variety of Bloodlines.



> To my understanding if your dogs are apbt they would not be able to register with the AKC as the AKC does not recognize the apbt . Your dog would have to be registered as staffordshire terrior with the AKC. Anyone please feel free to correct me if I am wrong. But last time I checked that was the case.


AKC = Amstaff or American Staffordshire Terrier
However UKC/AKC dual registered dogs are also considered and reg as APBTs with both UKC and ADBA as well.
So the litter is considered pit bulls. 
Now iff both parents are dual registered than they are Amstaffs with one org and APBTs with the other. I know that can be confusing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Was she given papers?
> Unless your pup has papers coming from a reputable breeder and from UKC ADBA or if an AmStaff AKC then I honestly won't even bother doing any further research and would just get her spayed and love her for the great pet she is...
> 
> The dogs you listed with the Booker in front of their name, are they from her actual pedigree on the dam's side or just random dogs you found with Booker attached to the names?
> ...


Thank You I understand now


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ghij566 said:


> "Odd side note here Bob. Tracy's right breast is named Pancho and the left one is named Lefty, but from talking to them I learned that Andrew's right ball is kim kardashian sex tape actually named lefty...apparently he's dyslexic." Harry says."That's very interesting Harry. The two combatants are not the only ones involved in this evening's main event. The ref for the fight, David,cartoon sex is a friend of Tracy's...which could give her a definite advantage." Bob says.


If you name your boobs do they count as pets? Maybe they're from booker bloodlines too.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hehe,good one!


----------



## cgpt (Jan 22, 2015)

looking for the off spring form this dog NGRCH PR BOOKER`S IKE


----------



## tls (Nov 11, 2018)

I am looking for any living dog with the " NGRCH PR BOOKER'S IKE bloodline in it
you can email me at if you know of any , please and thank you


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

tls said:


> I am looking for any living dog with the " NGRCH PR BOOKER'S IKE bloodline in it
> you can email me at if you know of any , please and thank you


It's not safe to just post your email all willy nilly on websites. So I removed it. Also, you'd have better luck asking around at ADBA shows to see if that line is available in your area.


----------



## Ted Wetzel (May 20, 2021)

cgpt said:


> looking for the off spring form this dog NGRCH PR BOOKER`S IKE


I had Ditto and Drizzle


----------

